# Book: A Treasure's Trove by Michael Stadther



## sastark (Feb 7, 2005)

Has anyone heard of this book? A friend told me about it, and I picked up a copy ($20 at Borders). 

If you like anagrams, finding hidden images in pictures, code breaking or cyphers, then I think you'll like this book.

Here is the official website: http://www.atreasurestrove.com

A little about the book: It is a children's story, a fairy tale. BUT, the catch it that the author has hidden 12 "golden leaves" around the lower 48 States. If you find one of these leaves, then you win a jeweled insect. The 12 jewels are worth a total of 1 million dollars. And, the exact location of each leaf is in the book. You just have to find it.

Anyway, I like these types of puzzles, so I love this book. I just wish I had more time to try to find/solve the puzzles.

Any one out there up for a little treasure hunting?


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Feb 17, 2005)

I was working at Borders when that book was reviewed on the Today Show, just about every other person who came in, asked for that book for the next week. We didn't have any, eventually we got 4 from the distributer and those sold quickly. I flipped through it, looked interesting, might have bought it if I had the time to look for them.


----------



## sastark (Feb 18, 2005)

I bought one, read through it, found a few "obvious" clues and have since loaned it to my brother who is much better at anagrams and cryptography than I. I still would like to get it back from him and work through it more, though.


----------

